# Second Pintail!!



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

Second pintail just finished! Grade accordingly
Honesty welcome and the 200 class 10 inch drop tine muley WOW! Thanks guys


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

id be happy with both of them. nice work :beer:


----------

